# كيف تدخل الميكاترونكس في مجال السيارات



## روزاما المراغى (5 أغسطس 2008)

أرجو افادتى كيف تدخل تطبيقات الميكاترونكس في مجال السيارات
كصيانة ام تجميع قطع ام مكونات ام ماذا؟
ارجوافادتى بالمراجع


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (12 أغسطس 2008)

سلام 

الشي الرئيسي تجميع وتصنيع اكيد

لكن الفرع الثاني هو طرق الفحص للاعطال والاجهزة الذكية للوصول الى مكان العطل بدون تفكيك الجزء مثلا زرع سنسررات او دوائر الكترونية خاصة 

وايضاا يستعمل في انظمة السلامة العالية الذكاء وعالية الاداء وسريعة الاستجابة بالمللي ثانية مثلا نظام الاكياس الهوائية وغيرهه والاي بي اس والاس اس ار .................الخ من الانظمة 


وكافة انظمة تحويل ظاهرة ميكانيكية الى كيج ديجتال او قرائة الكترونية وكافة انظمة التحكم الدقيقة مثل نظام الحقن ونظام الاكنيشن او السباركنك وانظمة القائد الالي وووووووو....وغيره وغير


علي عباس جاسم


عراق ميكاترونيكس


----------



## safte (23 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كيغ تدخل الميكاترونكس ف مجال السيارات*

قسم ممتاز الميكاترونيكس وشايف ان مستقبل مصر فيه


----------



## ahmed19851988 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

الله الموفق والمستعان


----------

